# jus wonderin



## gmoney (Dec 6, 2011)

yo gmoney her 

i jus wondering why u guyz be listnin to dis old shyt...u now its da 21st centry ryte? lol

i thougt only old ladys lisen to dis stuf...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

uuhh....I don't even know where to begin...


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

dis the only shyt that last manz, all the gud G's got shot or soldout brah. 21st centry ain't got nothing on Bach or Beethoven manz - They be stil reppin for the cause.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> dis the only shyt that last manz, all the gud G's got shot or soldout brah. 21st centry ain't got nothing on Bach or Beethoven manz - They be stil reppin for the cause.


Lol I can already tell Im going to have a hard time understanding this thread.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The music we love will last for ever and will continue to offer something new - which is more than can be said for your choice of 'urban text-speak' diction which is so cliched and dated that it transcends the point of parody (bro).

:tiphat:


----------



## gmoney (Dec 6, 2011)

lol u guy be trippin wat do u mean last forever...no one lisens to dat shyt anymor exept old ladys

but seriously dawgs werz da beats??? see my music gots the beats...but ur music don't have non 
ya now...


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Gmoney what if you are making a video for youtube about UFOs, cults or Mayan myths; you will need O Fortuna, Requiem for a Dream or the X Files theme right? They are all composed by classical composers.

The modern music doesn't work dog. I just don't believe objects over an airport can be aliens when I am listening to your Hannah Montana.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Who's Hannah Montana? Is she one of those Lady Gaga types of crap?


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

gmoney said:


> lol u guy be trippin wat do u mean last forever...*no one lisens to dat shyt anymor exept old ladys*
> 
> but seriously dawgs werz da beats??? see my music gots the beats...but ur music don't have non
> ya now...


I wonder what your definition of "old ladys" is. Do 12 year old boys fall into that category?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

gmoney said:


> lol u guy be trippin wat do u mean last forever...no one lisens to dat shyt anymor exept old ladys
> 
> but seriously dawgs werz da beats??? see my music gots the beats...but ur music don't have non
> ya now...


You are obviously incorrect. More than half of the members of this board are under the age of 40. According to a 2002 SPPA survey, 28% of all respondents say they like classical music. Classical was only beaten out by Hymns/Gospel, R&B/Blues, Mood/Easy Listening, Country and Western, and Classic Rock/Oldies. Dance/Electronica, Rap, and Heavy Metal all came in behind classical. Obviously, things have changed a little since 2002, but not much. You're actually the minority, not us.

To answer your question as to why we like it, most of us enjoy classical music because we find it intellectually stimulating. We enjoy the complex harmony, polyphony, and formal structure. Many of us find modern popular music to be too simple and repetitive. As for "having the beats," I'd ask you to clarify your meaning, but I doubt you'd be capable of explaining it in a way that I can understand.

(Also, I think we're feeding a troll, here.)


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

No point in wasting our time on this toddler folks.


----------

